# Galaxy Rasbora



## MartinW (Mar 22, 2006)

Has anyone seen these guys yet? It's a new type of fish recently discovered:

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/item.php?news=1060

The guy at a LFS showed them to me. I think he was selling them for 9 bucks. They looked really cool!

Martin


----------



## breakthru (Jun 28, 2006)

Which lfs had them? I have seen them in the Detroit area but they were all spoken for or else I would have brought them home.. Great looking fish!


----------



## MartinW (Mar 22, 2006)

They were in Ottawa, at Critter Jungle. I don't know where you can get them in Toronto though (if that's where you are). They looked great but I didn't have room for them. I've already planned out how I'm going to be stocking the small amount of remaining space in my new community tank. If only I had a bigger apartment!

Martin


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Harold has them in T.O.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1156


----------

